# Winter weather in the Jaen province.



## tvrsteve (May 12, 2010)

Hi - We are potentially looking at a small house in Castillo de Locubin.
Can any one let me know what the winter weather is like and how long it lasts.
As it is up in the Sierras I expect to see some snow etc.
Regards.
Steve


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Cold, cold, cold!!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This winter has been horrendous. I was nearly ready to go back to the UK. It stayed fairly warm til December, which was nice. However it suddenly started to rain, it got cold and windy.... This continued more or less til the middle of April! There were floods, landslides and its been thoroughly miserable. And further north and in the mountains their rain was snow most of the time. 

The spanish dont build their houses for the winter - they maybe lovely and cool in the summer, but in the winter its all cold tiles and drafts! Central heating is rare, electricity is expensive and very few houses seem to have damp courses or much in the way of insulation.

Jo xxx


----------



## pete_l (Feb 12, 2010)

My place is in the northern tip of Granada, so not too far away. The winters are cold. Colder than you get in Britain. There is snow, some years it's been deep enough to make the roads impassable. Even the A92N was closed a few winters back (when I was heading for the airport)
As Jo says, spanish houses aren't generally built with cold weather in mind and heating bills can be enormous as a consequence.
You can get frosts from November through to (i.e. including) April but generally Jan and Feb are the coldest months. Though on the flip side, you can get days in December when it's up in the 20's.

I was going to add in a graph of the local temperatures over the past 10 years, but the forum software says I'm not an active enough user, so I can't give you that info. But every winter has temperatures down to -5, sometimes colder than -10 brrrrrrr.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Baldlocks would be the person here, as I believe he lives their.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Blooming Heck, it really gets that cold minus 10ºC!!

Here if it goes below plus 20ºC the locals start shivering and the gloves and scarves come out,

H


----------



## pete_l (Feb 12, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Blooming Heck, it really gets that cold minus 10ºC!!
> 
> Here if it goes below plus 20ºC the locals start shivering and the gloves and scarves come out,
> 
> H


Yeah, but to balance it gets up to over 40 some summers to make up for it.


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

pete_l said:


> Yeah, but to balance it gets up to over 40 some summers to make up for it.


Pete - can you tell me where you got that weather chart from? It's excellent.
Graham


----------

